
Sending email from AWS in PHP with AmazonSES - chestone
http://www.alexkorn.com/blog/2011/04/sending-email-aws-php-with-amazonses/?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4db9b4a9cdbfb467%2C0
======
ceejayoz
Or, you can just hook up Postfix or Sendmail to send via SES as outlined in
the docs. Works for more than PHP too.

